# ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P) "Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"



## jsenske

It was an honor and a thrill to receive our first ADA 180cm tank (180 X 60 X 60cm). Here are the Day 1 shots.

Plants are Lilaeopsis and HC. I discovered an additional benefit for the Powder type ADA Aqua Soil on this tank-- it makes planting HC MUCH MUCH easier. As soon as you work it in with your pincettes (I was using ADA Pro Pincettes L w/grip) the tiny moistened grains of Powder type Aqua Soil just worked right into the openings and really helped hold it down right away. I did not have a single one of these HC patches float up after filling, which was a first. That's a full 6 feet of HC there, so I was happy to have it done and not a bunch floating afterwards.


----------



## zQ.

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Like always  Im always the 1st one who look at your topic of Iwagumi.
And this scape is great Jeff ! I wonder how beautiful it is when it been matured.
Really love it !
Ah and i see there are not ADA's tank and Lighting,so what is it ?


----------



## jsenske

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Thanks zQ-- but it IS an ADA tank-- 180cm (180-P). The light is a Coralife w/ 3- 150 watt ADA 8000K HQI and 4- 96 watt PC.


----------



## arowanaman

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

I have been wanting one of these tanks for myself but just too much money right now. Is it the thin glass one or the thick glass one? Also what filter are you using in this tank judging by the 2 intakes I am figuring the big Eheim Pro3?


----------



## zQ.

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

wow,cant see the ADA mark at the bottom right corner :heh:


----------



## Roy Deki

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Jeff,

Beautiful as usual...Is that Manten stone or rock you collect locally in Houston?


----------



## zQ.

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

I think it is Shou or Okho stone.


----------



## FelixAvery

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

looks nice hella lot of hc, how much did hte plants cost for the tank, just so i can budget a large tank like this


----------



## gas

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

wow beautiful Jeff.
Love your rocks , again a great tank. Where do you found that rocks?
Is the L.brasilensis in background?


----------



## John N.

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Lovely tank. Though it's just been recently planted, it almost looks like it's filled in already!

-John N.


----------



## jazzlvr123

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

you must have used a ton of HC, or did it gorw out a little? BTW awesome scape


----------



## dapellegrini

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Wow - that large rock must be huge! Were you nervous getting it in there?


----------



## John P.

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Thumbs Up!


----------



## AQUAMX

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Fantastic layout.

Reminds me of the feature special " Boulder Expression " in Vol 34 of Aqua Journal released 1999.

Being from Australia, seeing that amount of HC makes me so envious. I am farming the small amount i received and soon i will have that much god [email protected]#^it lol.

Excellent layout Jeff the main stone is beautiful.

Brad


----------



## jsenske

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Thanks guys.

To answer some questions:

The rock comes from here in Texas. I rummaged through 10 pallets of it to hand pick a bunch rocks for this and other layouts. It has great character, and is fairly easy to work with.

The big rock is HUGE and it took 4 people to get it safely into the tank. I was a little nervous, but we are pretty used to such things. Of course I just did not want to scratch this sweet tank. It's somewhat of a dream come true to get to work with this particular tank.

It's the thicker glass version, arowanaman.

I used at least 18 pots of HC, though it might havr been 24 (some multiple of 6), I used every single bit that I ordered, I know that much. We buy the plants wholesale, and I ordered plants for other tanks at the same time, so honestly I am not sure what we spent on plants for this tank-- probably around $150-$180, wholesale?

The lilaeopsis is sold as novae-zolindae, but I don't necessarily trust the naming on these nurseries lists.


----------



## AQUAMX

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Hi Jeff

Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae is a carpet forming species native to New Zealand.

In regard to the HC, Australia's first public patch 2cmx2cm to be sold is curently on ebay at $71 in an auction lol.

Im telling you dude, $200 for 6ft of that here would be a bargain let me tell you lol.

Cheers mate!


----------



## dstephens

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Having just seen this tank yesterday, I will simply say that while the photos are great, to see it from 5 feet, it is stunning. That boulder looks like it was created by nature specifically for this layout. I love the simple, elegant look of this scape. A nice clean, finished look. It almost looks to me like the kind of layout you might do for a house or office with a more modern theme for finishings. The HC growth so far really made me scratch my head and wonder what the heck I do wrong when I start these things out...... I can't wait to see it grow out and fill in Jeff. Are you dosing anything other than Brighty K right now?

Darrell


----------



## Aen

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Sorry but the rock looks like crap. looks like tumour growth. Much too big, too round and overpowering compared to the other rocks. Doesn't really go well with HC which is tiny.
But then you did a good job at making this rock look good with the scape. Great tank, I can only dream.


----------



## ereefer

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*



dstephens said:


> Having just seen this tank yesterday, I will simply say that while the photos are great, to see it from 5 feet, it is stunning. That boulder looks like it was created by nature specifically for this layout. I love the simple, elegant look of this scape. A nice clean, finished look. It almost looks to me like the kind of layout you might do for a house or office with a more modern theme for finishings. The HC growth so far really made me scratch my head and wonder what the heck I do wrong when I start these things out...... I can't wait to see it grow out and fill in Jeff. Are you dosing anything other than Brighty K right now?
> 
> Darrell


"HC" ... dwarf baby tear right? I got like 7 pots of it for like 12 bucks? I don't get it... HC means hemianthus callitrichoides correct? I guess I am one lost newbie!


----------



## ereefer

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Oh yeah I am sorry, that tank IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FelixAvery

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*



> Sorry but the rock looks like crap. looks like tumour growth. Much too big, too round and overpowering compared to the other rocks. Doesn't really go well with HC which is tiny.


wha t on earth are you talking about, this is iwagumi, deal with it


----------



## zQ.

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Maybe he didnt read the sign : "Iwagumi lovers only,please" :heh:


----------



## K Randall

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*



jsenske said:


> The lilaeopsis is sold as novae-zolindae, but I don't necessarily trust the naming on these nurseries lists.


Hi Jeff,

Another absolutely awe-inspiring layout. (though that's what I've come to expect from you!<g>)

The nursery grown Lilaeopsis is almost always L. braziliensis.

Karen


----------



## LordSul

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Amazing rock work, you are an artist Jeff!
Very nice tank, I think the size is just perfect. Once it fills in, (which is about 15 days away..) will look very peacefull and relaxing.

What are you planning as fauna??


----------



## eklikewhoa

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*



ereefer said:


> "HC" ... dwarf baby tear right? I got like 7 pots of it for like 12 bucks? I don't get it... HC means hemianthus callitrichoides correct? I guess I am one lost newbie!


Sounds like you are talking about Hemianthus Micranthemoides....."HM".


----------



## eklikewhoa

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Great looking layout Jeff!

I bet you guys are pretty excited about this tank! I know Mike was last time I was there....the tank was on the floor then but he couldn't help but to stand there and stare.....


----------



## LindaC

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

This tank is awesome! I am so envious, I would love to have one of these tanks in my home, think of the possibilities!


----------



## ianmoede

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Is that the tank that was in the office to the right as you walk in? Totally sweet, the hygro is finally taking off as well, it was suffering under 48 watts of T5, but now that i have the MH, its pretty damn happy. Kudos on the iwagumi, ill have to swing by and check it out next time im in town.


----------



## arowanaman

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Is the Price still arround $2,500. for one of these tanks?


----------



## zabak80

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

nice


----------



## jsenske

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Thanks all-- even the comment about the rock looking like crap- I actually do understand what you are saying about scale, and somehow the image doesn't quite convey it according to when you see it in person, but even with that said your analysis, Aen, is not off-base to me really. I, though to a lesser extent than many others, still have to make the most of the materials at hand, and sometimes even have deadlines/"this is the only day to do this" scenarios to deal with, so it happens to me that I have to make the most of what lies before me to work with, and you have spotted a shortcoming of this situation. I am also still learning, and setting stones is never an easy thing. The completed scene will hopefully supply some balance. I do like the the "tumor growth" analogy, that's original!

LordSul-- not sure about fish just yet.

arowanaman-- that's about right on retail price-- it's actually closer to $3000, which seems like a lot, but you couldn't get it custom made for that (not that I know of anyway).


----------



## Kelley

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Jeff, do you think that it is more true with iwagumi tanks than with other types, that the true beauty of them is best appreciated in person? Though I am sure it is true of all aquariums (even my aquascapeless jungle  ) that they are more beautiful than even the best photos can reveal. I think that the simplicity of an iwagumi layout leaves less to appreciated in a photograph.

I am sure that I could look at this tank in person for hours and feel very peaceful and relaxed. No wonder your customers love them.


----------



## jsenske

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Kelley- I think that is very true. Especially w/ this style, and with this size of tank-- it's difficult to convey in a photo.

Karen- Thanks and thanks for the clarification on lilaeopsis. You would think these nurseries would be more knowledgeable about the names of the plants they are growing and selling!


----------



## Poe835

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Jeff, Great Aquascape!
By the way. How thick is the glass?
Also, do you see any bowing along the length of the tank?
thanks


----------



## Aen

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*



jsenske said:


> Thanks all-- even the comment about the rock looking like crap- I actually do understand what you are saying about scale, and somehow the image doesn't quite convey it according to when you see it in person, but even with that said your analysis, Aen, is not off-base to me really. I, though to a lesser extent than many others, still have to make the most of the materials at hand, and sometimes even have deadlines/"this is the only day to do this" scenarios to deal with, so it happens to me that I have to make the most of what lies before me to work with, and you have spotted a shortcoming of this situation. I am also still learning, and setting stones is never an easy thing. The completed scene will hopefully supply some balance. I do like the the "tumor growth" analogy, that's original!
> 
> LordSul-- not sure about fish just yet.
> 
> arowanaman-- that's about right on retail price-- it's actually closer to $3000, which seems like a lot, but you couldn't get it custom made for that (not that I know of anyway).


I have to agree with you. Photographs usually don't do justice to Iwagumi tanks. You just have to be there, to really see the textures and the movements. Maybe it's why Takashi Amano uses large format photography. His tanks may have looked less beautiful on digital photos. Rocks come in all sorts of shapes and sizes and sometimes you cannot find even a perfect one out of a hundred. My work involves deadlines too so i can fully understand.

Hey I'm sure the grasses will ease the layout once it's established, then the overpoweredness of the huge rock will subside as the softness of the grasses increase. Even though I said crap. you must know that I still like the powerful emotions of this professionally-done scape. I'm one of your fans!


----------



## jsenske

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

The glass is 15mm and yes- there is an ever-so-very very slight amount of bow at the back and front.

Thanks Aen. You know what time it is, as we used to say back in the day.


----------



## gf225

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Stunning Iwagumi and set up. I can't wait to see this in a month or so.

Jeff - Would you mind sharing details on photoperiod, water changes, Purigen etc. Basically any tips to avoid early algae issues, please. And what filtration?

I wonder what fish will go in there too?


----------



## Fabac

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

It looks really great!


----------



## FelixAvery

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

rummynosees would look nice


----------



## jsenske

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Thanks!
I was thinking rummynose as a possibility, though I am seeing maybe some kind of Rasbora-- more muted fish perhaps. We'll see.

Current photoperiod is 10 hours-- 3 hours PC only, 5 hours pc and HQI, then 2 hours PC only again.

I am running some Purigen for the few weeks/month or so.

I have a little alage appearing this morning-- green hair on the rocks, so I will do a big water change and add lots of shrimp and o-cats this week. Water changes has been every other day, but with algae appearance I will move to daily until algae is GONE, which will be about 3 days I'm guessing. Shrimp will deal with the majority of it, but I will wait for that water to stabilize a bit more before adding them.

The only dosing is ADA Brighty K (Potassium).


----------



## Robert Hudson

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*



> I used at least 18 pots of HC, though it might havr been 24 (some multiple of 6), I used every single bit that I ordered, I know that much. We buy the plants wholesale, and I ordered plants for other tanks at the same time, so honestly I am not sure what we spent on plants for this tank-- probably around $150-$180, wholesale?


You buy it from Florida Aquatic Nurseries, just like I do. I hope this puts to rest the ridiculous arguement about emersed vs submersed HC. Obviously you have no trouble growing the emersed grown potted HC.

For the confused newbie: Dwarf baby tears is the common name Florida Aquatic Nurseries has given HC. Their lables on the pots have both the common and true name.

Karen: nice to see you here! You don't post here too often. FAN has a new Lilaeopsis in production that was first made famous by Tropica plants: L. maurituis. ( I hope I spelled it right, becaue I don't want to look it up!) I don't know if Jeff is using it or not, but it has a thinner leaf and grows faster under lower light levels. Pretty cool.

Nice tank Jeff. Congrats.


----------



## chiahead

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

looks really good.....I am liking that rock a lot.


----------



## Robert Hudson

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*



> The lilaeopsis is sold as novae-zolindae, but I don't necessarily trust the naming on these nurseries lists.


Actually Jeff, thats only because they havn't updated much of their documentation, their plant poster and other things still use the old name, but if you ever buy Lilaeopsis potted from FAN, it has the correct name. Its been that way for several years now. They are more knowledgable than you think. If you talk to the VP, or President, or even the potted production manager, they really know their stuff. Its the girls that take the orders that do not have as in depth a knowledge.


----------



## Dave Spencer

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*



jsenske said:


> Thanks!
> I was thinking rummynose as a possibility, though I am seeing maybe some kind of Rasbora-- more muted fish perhaps. We'll see.


How about Rasbora dorsiocellata? They are nicely understated with a sleek, torpedo shape and full of energy. I have some in an Iwagumi, and they occupy the mid to upper water.

Dave.


----------



## jsenske

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

That's a great suggestion Dave. I will keep them in mind, though they are not available around here so I'll have to track them down. Do you know where to order/ship them from?


----------



## ed seeley

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*

Great looking tank love the rocks, very unusual choice and will look even better when the plants have grown in I'm sure.

If you're after a more muted fish choice then a huge shoal of Rocket Pencilfish (Nannostomus eques) could look amazing. Mine sort of hover around the tank in their shoal, would look awesome in an Iwagima IMHO. Might be a bit easier to source than the Rasbora Dave suggested too!


----------



## Chrom0zone

Keep us updated.

Great layout!

Simply smooth.


----------



## Squawkbert

Very nice -

re Aen's comments... Every Iwugami I've seen where the rocks don't look freakishly large on planting winds up getting comments like "Where are the rocks?" and "You should have used bigger rocks.


----------



## gf225

Thanks for the info, Jeff. What filter is it running?


----------



## Dave Spencer

*Re: ADA/ADG 180cm(180-P)"Iwagumi Lovers Only, Please"*



jsenske said:


> That's a great suggestion Dave. I will keep them in mind, though they are not available around here so I'll have to track them down. Do you know where to order/ship them from?


I am fortunate enough to have a LFS that sells them over here in the UK. Mind you, I would have thought that a chap of your stature would have just had to snap his fingers and all the fish suppliers would come running.

Dave.


----------



## Yoshi

I just have to say... WOW. Stunning tank!


----------



## ianmoede

gf225 said:


> Thanks for the info, Jeff. What filter is it running?


i see a green tube, soooooo eheim of one type or another


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

The reason why Houstonians(those interested in planted tanks) are so lucky to have ADG right in their backyard.

Also, it's the reason it is never boring when visiting ADG; there is always something new lurking right in every corner. 

Great job, Mike and Jeff!!!


----------



## dirrtybirdy

Awesome tank. One day i would love to have a huge iwagumi


Good Job


----------



## jsenske

ianmoede said:


> i see a green tube, soooooo eheim of one type or another


Yeah- I didn't have enough ADA 17mm Clear Hose with me when we installed the tank. I need to get that switched out!

Thanks again for liking the layout. I am adding shrimp and o-cats today-- it needs them!


----------



## arowanaman

what filter is it you are using now???


----------



## jsenske

2- Eheim Professional 3. Both have inline reactor and independent CO2 system using ADA Speed Regulator and EL-Valve.


----------



## gf225

jsenske said:


> 2- Eheim Professional 3. Both have inline reactor and independent CO2 system using ADA Speed Regulator and EL-Valve.


Man, that's sweet...


----------



## zQ.

Any update on this tank jeff ?


----------



## AQUAMX

Hi Jeff

I read you will do water changes daily until the algea is GONE. Then be adding otto's and shrimp. I am following the same regime on my newly setup 4x2 also running a pro 3. I am just curious as to the percentage water changes you are doing? Are they 20, 30, 50% or larger?

I have been doing 50% every 2nd day but would like to know what you do and recomend.

Brad


----------



## ruki

I like the weird rock, but only because of the contrast it provides with all the other more ordinary rocks


----------



## jsenske

AQUAMX said:


> Hi Jeff
> 
> I read you will do water changes daily until the algea is GONE. Then be adding otto's and shrimp. I am following the same regime on my newly setup 4x2 also running a pro 3. I am just curious as to the percentage water changes you are doing? Are they 20, 30, 50% or larger?
> 
> I have been doing 50% every 2nd day but would like to know what you do and recomend.
> 
> Brad


Brad, 
Saturday I did a 100% water change and rid the tank of all algae within 48 hours. I dosed double amount of Flourish Excel after this water change as well.

I added shrimp, but they are acting strange, as they often do in a new tank when they are maybe added little too soon. They are not dying, but congregating together in a couple of spots and just sort of hanging out. I have seen this many times. All the sudden, they just start acting normal.

The tank is algae free at this time, after having a pretty good little bloom of mostly green hair. The water is clear and the plants are growing VERY nicely, especially HC, though the Lilaeopsis is sending out mass runners.


----------



## gf225

Hi Jeff,

Sorry to keep pestering you with questions....

How long do you run Purigen for? And do you always filter with activated carbon? If so how long before changing it?


----------



## blackBRUSHalgae

Hi Jeff!

I must agree that the alpha stone in this composition is a tad on the large side compares to the rest of the accompanying stones, which are struggling to balance the composition. But I must also agree that it is still a beautiful scape! good job!

In my humble opinion, a huge stone like the one in your tank is perfectly fine, but it needs another stone that is able to match it not in actual size, but enough to balance the overall composition. In The Style of ADA catalogue, gallery 1, 2, 3 and 4 are very good examples, so as this one here:










But nevertheless, I can't wait to see this scape matures! :clap2:


----------



## gas

It's not an ADA style hardscape but a Jsenske style and I've to say I prefer this tank which is less common.


----------



## blackBRUSHalgae

gas said:


> It's not an ADA style hardscape but a Jsenske style and I've to say I prefer this tank which is less common.


Well for me, this scape is nothing different from any ADA rock scape. What is less common anyway? And no doubt Jeff's scape is still a wonderful one.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

The tank looked really incredible in person. I am not sure if it was the photo that misled some people to believe the proportions and arrangements were out. They most definitely were not! 

The entire tank conveyed a very natural flow; a very smooth transition from one end to the next. A very relaxing and peaceful layout. The filtration gadgetries underneath was another sight to behold. Very cool to see how things were arranged. 


All in all, a magnanimous tank to behold with rocks of grandeur to complement it. Well done, Jeff et al!


----------



## gas

blackBRUSHalgae said:


> Well for me, this scape is nothing different from any ADA rock scape. What is less common anyway? And no doubt Jeff's scape is still a wonderful one.


I think the less common is the very big and round rock


----------



## warr40

i like the scape alot cant wait to see more pics


----------



## slickwillislim

Another great tank. Keep up the good work Jeff.


----------



## Marc

Jeff, Its always a treat to see your tanks!

can you tell me more about the substrate? Did you top regular AS with powder or 100% powder? Are you still using power sand in your tanks? how many bags does it take to fill this monster?!?


----------



## xJaypex

Wow, this tank is amazing! What happened to the updates?


----------

